# 2wd Chevy 2500HD Plowing 6.0



## MinnesotaMan (Dec 15, 2010)

I am in need of an additional plow truck. I have a Chevy 2500HD that is 2wd and would like to make this into the additional plow truck.

The truck has the 6.0 engine - Brand new all terrain tires - 500 pound of weight in the bad and is an automatic with 4:10 gears in the rear end.

Could anyone give me some tips towards making this truck work as a plow truck?

Would a V-Plow be better and easier to plow with than a straight blade.

Thank you!


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Very raarely do I ever low in 4WD when I have my F350 loaded with the salt dogg v-box and 3400lbs of salt....that much weight in the bed makes a truck a tank. I dont think I'd take it into gravel roads, out in the country to plow open lanes, but for "typical" commercial parking lots, they work great...we have a TON of 2WD trucks driving around plowing large commercial lots. Most are all concrete crew trucks-flatbed dually's, loaded with ALOT of weight of some sort...have seem mafia blocks chanied down (the big concrete 2x2x4 blocks), salt spreaders heaping, etc...weight and flat ground.


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't know how much weight your front end can handle, being a 2wd. It sits lower as it's only 2wd. even the 4wd 2500's sit low. you'll have to beef up the front end. Get a straight blade, as this will be lighter than a v. if you're doing level blacktop, you should be alright. If you're doing gravel on an incline, you might not. Good luck


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

IMO I would not try to plow with a 2wd.I have my truck loaded with a salter and 90% of the time I plow in 2wd, but the times you need 4X4 you will be pissed you dont have it.


----------



## MinnesotaMan (Dec 15, 2010)

I plow black top roads, parking lots and driveways. 

Do you think 1,000 pound in the bed would be sufficient, or should I go heavier?


Thanks!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Like 09Busa said do something to the front end and load a sh!t load of ballest into it, like 1000lbs+ and be very careful, good tires will help to.


----------



## MinnesotaMan (Dec 15, 2010)

If the road or lot is packed with snow, would chains on the rear tires help? Or do most people frown on chains?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't think chains are legal in Minnesota, I would find a 4x4 truck myself


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I plow in 2WD most of the time and save 4WD for getting myself out of trouble. I have 700 lbs of ballast and a straight blade plow.

If you do go with the 2WD truck, you should probably plan on installing Timbrens to help carry the weight in the front end.


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

I plow with a 2003 Chevy 2500hd, it is usually in 2wd. I alway carry about 40bags of rock salt in the back. You should be able to plow 2-5 inches with no problem. Just dont let the snow pile up and be there quick if you get the heavy wet stuff.


----------

